# Ideas for cheap work space???



## Evangogh (Oct 4, 2014)

My living situation is changing drastically and unfortunately my garage is most likely not an option and cannot afford housing/apt around me WITH a garage XD. I finally situated all that crap, but as stated, no more shop.

Does anyone know of any solution to this?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Depending on your needs you might be able to use a PODS unit or even rent a storage unit.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

I feel your pain. Going through that in past year myself. Apartment, shared with others. IM DYING HERE !


----------



## BLarge (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm in the same spot until we get our house back next year. You can check uhaul and storage facilities to see if they permit it being used as workspace, but many do not. I've tried to find makers spaces, but from what I've heard the equipment gets beat-up and many times is not that accurate. I've thought about running a craigslist add to see if anybody would be willing to rent their garage out, I'd only need by bandsaw and bench short term. But it's a major problem with this type of passion, space hog!


----------

